# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  الزواج من رجل مريض

## السائلة

الزواج من رجل مريض!تعرفت بشاب أخبرنى أنه مريض بمرض يحتاج علاجه وقتاً طويلاً. أحببته رغم مرضه وقبلت الزواج منه على أمل أن يشفى عشت معه أخدمه. كان يعاملنى معاملة كريمة لكن المرض طال امتد ثلاث سنوات دون أن يتم الشفاء شعرت بعدم رغبتى فى الإستمرار معه ورفعت دعوى أطلب الطلاق.
·   المحررة:- اذا كان مرض الزوج قبل عقد الزواج وعلمت المرأة بمرضه وقبلت زواجه ليس من حقها أن تطلب الطلاق.

----------

